# Coconut oil and flat ironing natural hair



## yellagirl730 (Jul 20, 2008)

When and how do you use coconut oil on natural hair when flat ironing?  I bought some today and have not a clue as to how to use it.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 20, 2008)

never done it but i feel like oil + heat = searing pain.


----------



## yellagirl730 (Jul 20, 2008)

Forgot about the sizzle, but when i use it I don't plan to use very much.  Or if its not a good idea I won't use at all, just need some pointers.


----------



## seraphim712 (Jul 20, 2008)

yellagirl730 said:


> When and how do you use coconut oil on natural hair when flat ironing?  I bought some today and have not a clue as to how to use it.



Never, ever do that. It will just burn your scalp and not only that, you'll seriously damage your hair and cause major buildup. I suggest that you should use a heat protectant serum when flat ironing your hair. Coconut oil is usually used as a prepoo on the hair or a leave in conditioner.

Coconut oil can also be used with ayurvedic powders as well. Just type in coconut oil in the search section.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 20, 2008)

*I agree; don't do the oil; chi silk infusions is great; a little goes a long way; and maybe seal with a little bit of oil after you're done flat ironing.*


----------



## yellagirl730 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wasn't planning on drenching my hair, just putting a little on before  flatironing or when blowdrying and if neither of those are good, when should it be used?


----------



## Mortons (Jul 21, 2008)

I put coconut oil on after I rinse out my dc. I use a little heat protectant before I blowdry. It comes out good, and I have not experienced any damage.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 21, 2008)

A little gives your hair a great sheen and healthy look if you use it after.. I've never used it before..


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Jul 21, 2008)

Parachute Coconut Oil is my favorite and I use a little dab of it on sections of my hair for the ends when I blow dry my air dryed hair. I also go in and use a smaller amount through my entire head and the flat iron, It ='s mega shine for me especially if I do a roller set prior to the flat iron.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 21, 2008)

I've flat ironed my hair with only coconut oil on it before, and it didn't give me any problems, cook my hair or sizzle my hair.  

As a matter of fact, as soon as my hair is dry, I'm going to flat iron it, and yes, I have coconut oil on my hair (and nothing else).


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

Allandra said:


> I've flat ironed my hair with only coconut oil on it before, and it didn't give me any problems, cook my hair or sizzle my hair.
> 
> As a matter of fact, as soon as my hair is dry, I'm going to flat iron it, and yes, I have coconut oil on my hair (and nothing else).



Same here, posed no problems at all

OP just rub in tiny amounts to each section on your wet hair and let it dry, then you can flat iron or use another heat protectant before flat ironing

but light coconut oil causes no problems with using heat,  unless you drench it and then the oil gets too hot and yada yada, other wise, its an excellent choice  to use pre heat


----------



## yellagirl730 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, for all the responses.  Bumping for more responses


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

yellagirl730 said:


> Thanks, for all the responses.  Bumping for more responses



use that wonderful coconut oil girl! its light and gives you light sheen and wonderful shine and doesnt weigh your hair down and it protects , its smells good, its perfect!  I would actually never press my hair without oil, because I actually find it the opposite of what some are saying , more damaging then with the oil

just go for it, trust me your cool, just rub in a little section by section


----------



## yellagirl730 (Jul 21, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> use that wonderful coconut oil girl! its light and gives you light sheen and wonderful shine and doesnt weigh your hair down and it protects , its smells good, its perfect! I would actually never press my hair without oil, because I actually find it the opposite of what some are saying , more damaging then with the oil
> 
> just go for it, trust me your cool, just rub in a little section by section


Thanks so much, do you just rub it in your hands and apply to hair?  You say it won't weigh the hair down,  that's good because I like the swang.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 21, 2008)

yellagirl730 said:


> Thanks so much, do you just rub it in your hands and apply to hair?  You say it won't weigh the hair down,  that's good because I like the swang.



no its a very light oil, yeah just take a little and rub into your hands and then into your hair, or take a lil and rub it right into your hair , either way, just use it sparingly and it will mostly absorb right up


----------



## SVT (Jul 22, 2008)

I apply lightly to damp hair, air dry, then iron. No problems whatsoever.


----------

